# danken vs. bedanken



## vbergen

Hola, ¿cúal es la diferencia entre "danken" y "bedanken"?


----------



## Tonerl

Aquí se puede ver la respuesta adecuada !
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=921814&langid=3


----------



## vbergen

ya la había visto, pero no entendì. Por eso mejor pregunto en el foro en español


----------



## osa_menor

Hola* vbergen*. 
No es facíl este tema, pero voy a intentar una respuesta.

Si se buscan las palabras danken und sich bedanken en el diccionario Leo:
_*sich* bei jemanden für etwas *bedanken*_ - _agradecer algo a alguien_
_jemandem für etwas *danken* _- _agradecer algo a alguien_.
se vee que no hay diferencia en la traducción. Significa casi lo mismo.

*Pero* el uso es diferente.
_sich bedanken_ es uso pronominal:
_Ich bedanke mich.
Du bedankst Dich.
Er bedankt sich._
...
_
danken_ es transitivo, necesita un objeto directo:
_Ich danke Dir.
Er dankt Gott.
Wir danken den Lesern.
_Como puedes leer en el otro hilo, hay la forma intransitivo "man dankt". O se puede oír con personas mayores "Ich danke.", pero suena antigua.

Pienso que hay en español casos similares, verbos que funcionan como transitivo o pronominal y dicen más o menos lo mismo.
Pienso en _recordar_ y _acordarse. _
(_Recuerdo a mi abuela_. pero _Me acuerdo de mi abuela_.)

Hay matices en el uso de danken y sich bedanken.
Unos ejemplos:
_Ich danke meinem Lehrer für die Hilfe_ = Ich fühle Dankbarkeit meinem Lehrer gegenüber.
(Siento gratitud)
_Ich bedanke mich bei meinem Lehrer für die Hilfe_ = Ich gehe zu meinem Lehrer hin und sage: "Ich danke Ihnen für die Hilfe. "
(La acción del agradecimiento).

No sé si mi español es comprensible.

Muchos saludos


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, la diferencia está en la transitividad/intransitidad del verbo. En alemán, esto se debe precisamente al prefijo *be*- que vuelve transitivo danken (genauer: Akkusativierung intransitiver Verben, z.B.: in einer Villa wohnen / eine Villa *be*wohnen).

Qué no te es claro, debes explicarlo, vbergen.


----------



## Alemanita

Excelente explicación, Osa!

Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

En cuanto al verbo _danken_, discrepo con *osa_menor*, es que _danken_ es un verbo *in*transitivo y por lo tanto rige objeto *in*directo (_Ich danke dir. Er dankt dem lieben Gott. Wir danken den Lesern_). 

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

kunvla said:


> En cuanto al verbo _danken_, discrepo con *osa_menor*, es que _danken_ es un verbo *in*transitivo y por lo tanto rige objeto *in*directo (_Ich danke dir. Er dankt dem lieben Gott. Wir danken den Lesern_).
> 
> Saludos,


Du hast natürlich recht. Danken verlangt ein Dativobjekt (Wem oder Was). Das entspricht
dem spanischen "objeto indirecto". Ich habe das verwechselt. 
Viele Grüße


----------

